# autenticazione nagios

## f0llia

Ciao,

ho installato e configurato nagios su una gentoo seguendo questo how-to: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262408-highlight-nagios+conf.html, tutto funziona se non il fatto che NON mi autentica...

io ho uso l'utente che ho creato con:

```

# htpasswd2 -c /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users nagiosadmin

```

e la relativa pass che ho insetito quando mi è stata richiesta.

Che puo essere ? dove posso controllare ?

Grazie mille

----------

## drakkan

L'utente apache ha i permessi di lettura su quel file?

Posta qualche log   :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

ecco cosa dice acces.log riguardo a nagios:

```

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:54 +0100] "GET /nagios HTTP/1.1" 301 293

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:54 +0100] "GET /nagios/ HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:54 +0100] "GET /nagios/side.html HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:54 +0100] "GET /nagios/main.html HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/logofullsize.jpg HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/orangedot.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/weblogo1.png HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/greendot.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/sblogo.jpg HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/sbgeneral.png HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/sbmonitor.png HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/sbreport.png HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:58:55 +0100] "GET /nagios/images/sbconfig.png HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.20 - - [20/Jan/2006:08:59:12 +0100] "GET /nagios/cgi-bin/status.cgi?host=all HTTP/1.1" 401 461

10.0.0.20 - nagiosadmin [20/Jan/2006:08:59:25 +0100] "GET /nagios/cgi-bin/status.cgi?host=all HTTP/1.1" 401 461

```

alla fine è qunado inserisco l'utente e la pass.... non torna nessun errore, mi ritorna semplicemente la finestra per il login...

----------

## drakkan

prova a impostare queste direttive in cgi.cfg

```

authorized_for_all_services=*

authorized_for_all_hosts=*

```

----------

## f0llia

non è cambiato nulla.. dopo la 3 volta che sbaglio pass mi da il seguete errore:

```

Authorization Required

This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Server at 10.0.0.111 Port 80

```

----------

## makoomba

posta l'htaccess

----------

## f0llia

eccolo:

```

 # cat /usr/nagios/sbin/.htaccess

AuthName "Nagios Access"

AuthType Basic

AuthUserFile /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users

AuthGroupFile /etc/nagios/htpasswd.group

require group nagios

```

----------

## drakkan

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> eccolo:
> 
> ```
> 
>  # cat /usr/nagios/sbin/.htaccess
> ...

 

hai creato il file htpasswd.group? apache può leggerlo?

----------

## f0llia

si c'e :

```

ls -la /etc/nagios/

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root      15 Jan 20 13:13 htpasswd.group

-rw-r--r--   1 root   root      21 Jan 20 13:12 htpasswd.users

```

----------

## f0llia

anche con:

```

-rw-r--r--   1 apache apache    15 Jan 20 13:13 htpasswd.group

-rw-r--r--   1 apache apache    21 Jan 20 13:12 htpasswd.users

```

non cambia...

----------

## f0llia

in error_log di apache2 ho:

```

[Fri Jan 20 15:56:20 2006] [error] [client 10.0.0.105] (13)Permission denied: Could not open password file: /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users

[Fri Jan 20 15:56:20 2006] [error] [client 10.0.0.105] user nagiosadmin not found: /nagios

```

il file è:

```

-rw-r--r--   1 apache apache    26 Jan 20 15:53 htpasswd.users

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@f0llia

Potresti gentilmente editare l'ultimo post invece che aprirne di nuovi in un monologo senza fine?

Bisognerebbe aspettare almeno 24 ore prima di uppare un thread

----------

## drakkan

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> in error_log di apache2 ho:
> 
> ```
> 
> [Fri Jan 20 15:56:20 2006] [error] [client 10.0.0.105] (13)Permission denied: Could not open password file: /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users
> ...

 

e i permessi della directory /etc/nagios ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## f0llia

@ cazzantonio: sorry, eviterò.

ecco i permessi della dir nagios:

```

drwxr-x---   2 nagios nagios    672 Jan 20 15:47 nagios

```

----------

## drakkan

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> @ cazzantonio: sorry, eviterò.
> 
> ecco i permessi della dir nagios:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quindi apache non può leggere il file delle password come ti avevo scritto nella prima risposta inviata circa 4 giorni fa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## f0llia

cosi:

```

drwxr-x---   2 apache apache    672 Jan 20 15:47 nagios

```

mi autentica... (per metà..) ma se vado su una qualsiasi voce del menu : ad es. Service Details mi da:

```

It appears as though you do not have permission to view information for any of the services you requested...

If you believe this is an error, check the HTTP server authentication requirements for accessing this CGI

and check the authorization options in your CGI configuration file.

```

 :Sad: 

EDIT:

ho dato un 

chown -R apache:apache nagios

ma facendo cosi cercando di visualizzare una voce dal menu mi da:

```

Whoops!

Error: Could not read host and service status information!

The most common cause of this error message (especially for new users), is the fact that Nagios is not actually running. If Nagios is indeed not running, this is a normal error message. It simply indicates that the CGIs could not obtain the current status of hosts and services that are being monitored. If you've just installed things, make sure you read the documentation on starting Nagios. 

Some other things you should check in order to resolve this error include: 

Check the Nagios log file for messages relating to startup or status data errors. 

Always verify configuration options using the -v command-line option before starting or restarting Nagios! 

Make sure you've compiled the main program and the CGIs to use the same status data storage options (i.e. text file or database). If the main program is storing status data in a text file and the CGIs are trying to read status data from a database, you'll have problems. 

Make sure you read the documentation on installing, configuring and running Nagios thoroughly before continuing. If all else fails, try sending a message to one of the mailing lists. More information can be found at http://www.nagios.org. 

```

che permessi deve avere ?!?!

----------

